# Delay in my south africa spouse visa in Nigeria &#x1f1f3;&#x1f1ec;



## Shedmayor (Dec 8, 2018)

Im christopher, Nigeria citizen. Me and my wife came to Nigeria so i can change the condition of my visiting visa to relatives spouse visa. I applied in VFS, abuja on june 19 2018 but untill now i have not gotten my passport from south Africa high commission, abuja, Nigeria. And is 5months and 2weeks i have applied. My wife and son have been so worried. Please can you please help me.


----------

